# Bericht: Deistertour am 20.Okt.2001



## Rabbit (21. Oktober 2001)

*Thorstens IBC-Pan Deister-Singletrail-Tour*

_Datum:  20.10.2001
Wetter: Sonnig, 15-17°C

Teilnehmer: ca. 18 Personen

Thorsten IBC-Pan, Reiner, Christopher, Harry IBC-Rabbit, Stefan IBC-Bischi, Gerrit, IBC-chucky, IBC-COdy, Sebastian, Kumpel von Sebastian, und eine Gruppe von BikerInnen aus Hameln.

Tourlänge: ca. 35 km (Start/Ziel Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf), ca. 850 HM_


Für alle Teilnehmer, die sich direkt beim Gastgeber Torsten in Pohle getroffen haben war 11:30 Uhr als Startzeit festgesetzt.
Auch ohne Gerrit, der sich zum Startpunkt Pohle angemeldet hatte gings pünktlich los über Laueneau zum Deisterparkplatz in Feggendorf.
Wir trafen dort pünktlich zur dort verabredeten Startzeit (11:45 Uhr) ein und waren die ersten.
Von Gerrit weiterhin keine Spur. Auch von den Hamelnern war noch niemand da.
Ein Telefonat von Torsten mit seiner Frau klärte dann den Verbleib von Gerrit. Der war mittlerweile in Pohle eingetroffen und war überglücklich, daß er nun doch noch die Chance erhielt am Parkplatz zu uns zu stossen. O-Ton Gerrit: und ich dachte schon, ich würde bei dem Wetter nun eine Supertour verpassen.
Wie es häufig immer so ist, trafen die Teilnehmer mit der kürzesten Anreise als letztes ein.

So ging es dann mit etwa 45 Min. Verspätung auf breiter Schotter-/Forststraße den Schulze- und anschließend den Schraubeweg hoch auf den Deisterkamm zur Kreuzbuche, der ersten Sammelstelle. Dort stießen dann noch eine klein Gruppe von Bikern unter Führung von Sebastian dazu.

Von hier ging es auf Singletrails oberhalb der Heisterburg entlang 3,5 km bergab bis zur Walhalla. Technisch einfach, bischen was zum warm werden sozusagen. Lediglich ein querliegender Baum mußte umfahren, oder eben umlaufen werden.

Nach einem weiteren kurzem Stop zwecks Ansage einem nun folgendem, technisch anspruchsvollem Teilstück, die Thorsten-Treppe, galt es für viele kurz darauf mal wieder die Frage beantwortet zu bekommen: Wie schwer ist mein Bike eignetlich?. Denn nachdem die Treppe gemeistert wurde, ging es nach dem Überkreuzen des Feldweges auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder etwa 5-7 m steil bergauf, was für viele so überraschend kam, dass sie genötigt wurden ihr Bike die letzten Meter zu schieben.
Weiter ging es nun up and down, teils auf Forstwegen, größtenteils jedoch auf Singletrails am Deisterrand entlang. Dabei waren allerdings zwei kurze (ca. 200m), aber überaus giftige Steigungen (über 20%!!) zu meistern. 
Nachdem wir das NFV-Verbandsheim und die Freilichtbühne Barsinghausen passiert hatten, ging es durch ein kleineres "Kusselgelände" (O-Ton Heinz IBC-Hwelau in seiner letzten Tourbeschreibung, danke Heinz), schmal, kurvig und mit freiliegenden Wurzeln und sich anschließender kurzer, steiler, grobschottriger Piste an einem Schützenhaus vorbei, weiter auf schmalem Traumpfad durch einen Märchenwald in Richtung Deisterkamm.
Nach einer weiteren, nicht endend wollenden Steigung ludt dann eine Schutzhütte zu einer kleinen Pause ein, die man sich nach dem vorherigen langen Anstieg wohl redlich verdient hatte.
Doch damit nicht genug. Weiter ging es, zunächst auf Schotter und parallel zum Kammweg ohne nennenswerte Steigung, dann, nach etwa einem Kilometer nach rechts abbiegend, die letzten, jetzt wieder schweißtreibenden 600 schotterigen Meter bis zum Nordmannsturm hinauf.

Nach einer sehr kurzen Pause, O-Ton Thorsten: Lasst uns mal weiter, ich muss ja auch den Grill noch anwerfen, fuhren wir etwa 400m den Kammweg auf Teer Richtung Lauenau, bogen dann rechts ab Richtung Barsinghausen auf einen High-Speed-Downhill, um nach etwa 1,5 km erneut scharf rechts abbiegend, in einer ca. 2 km langen Singletrail-at-its-best-Abfahrt unsere mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter zu verblasen. Adrenalinausstoß pur!
Wieder am NFV-Verbandsheim vorbei, ging es nun moderat ansteigend 1 km auf Schotter, gefolgt von einem weiteren Kilometer feinsten Singletrails, erneut bergauf. Am Ende dieser Steigung konnten wir eine weitere Pause einlegen, bevor wir wiederum auf genial schmalem Pfad weitere 2 km nach unten rauschen. 

Dem markierten Wanderweg folgten wir nun 300 m bis zur zweiten Kreuzung. Hier geht's links etwa 800m auf Schotter schwer bergan. Anschließend rechts weiter auf sanft ansteigenden, schmalen Traumpfaden immer weiter Richtung Deisterkamm. 

Auf diesem Teilstück sorgt dann in einer kurzen Abfahrt Ausgangs einer scharfer Rechtskurve ein kleines Rinnsal, gespickt mit kleinen Holzstämmen für einen weiteren Test der technischen Fertigkeiten der Teilnehmer.

Kurz vor dem Kamm zweigte dann ein noch schmalerer, wurzelgespickter Pfad, durch herrlichen Nadelwald führend, Richtung Fernsehturm ab, der aber für die meisten Teilnehmer nicht ohne eine 200m-Schiebepassage zu bewältigen war. Oben angekommen musste der zweite Plattfuß dieser Tour repapariert werden.
Auf dem Kamm rechts abbiegend erreichten wir auf Teer/Schotter nach 1,5 km wieder die Kreuzbuche.

Danach folgte noch ein letzter, technisch einfacher, aber steiler 1km-High-Speed-Downhill, hinab zum Ausgangspunkt, dem Deisterparkplatz in Feggendorf. Hier gaben die Bremsen das letzte. (pro Trail ca 1 mm Abrieb !)


*Hinweis*:
Der Beitrag wurde auf externen Wunsch von mir überarbeitet.


----------



## chucky (21. Oktober 2001)

Ja, ich kann mich da nur anschliessen. Erstmal ein Lob an Pan der die Tour echt gut ausgesucht hat, die Strecke war super zu fahren und abwechslungsreich und hat tierischen Spass gemacht ;-) Der 2.te Dank geht an das leckere Essen *Mhhh* das war echt ne feine Sache. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour *g*

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (21. Oktober 2001)

..nachdem ich dank Hansenet nun den halben Tag offline war *gg* hab ich eben die Bilder der gestrigen Tour auf den Server geschoben. Ihr findet Sie in der Galerie. Der Tourbericht folgt in Kürze.

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Gerrit (21. Oktober 2001)

Das war mal RICHTIG geil!  Die Trails waren TROCKEN, was ja den totalen Ausnahmezustand für den Deister bedeuten dürfte, und verlangtem einen auf diese Weise weit weniger Körner ab als die letzten Male. Wie bereits im Vorfeld von Pan angekündigt, kam ich zu spät (sonst denkt noch einer, ich bin krank oder so   ), Himmel sei Dank hab' ich die Meute dann ja doch noch erwischt und war noch nicht mal Letzter  !!      
Ein fettes "Dankeschön" an Pan für's lecker Grillen danach, war klasse und echt lustig. Hast Glück gehabt, daß wir Dir die Hütte nich' gröber zerfeiert ham'   , haha, ich schreib' bald 'n Wörterbuch, das ich "Gerrit verstehen" nenne!! Extra für euch! (das war jetzt einer für den harten Kern der Runde, der sich recht hartnäckig in der Garage hielt  ).    
    
Die GPS-Aufzeichnung ist brauchbar, ein paar durch zu fettes Blattwerk bedingte Aussetzer hat sie aber. Allerdings sind die Lücken max. 50-60 Meter groß, und es sind auch nur 3. Das Progrämmchen aufm PC hat aus den weit auseinanderliegenden Punkten dann geschlossen, das ich eine V-max von 314Km/h hatte     !! Nich schlecht wa?? 
Noch n büschn schneller treten und wir durchbrechen die Schallmauer, Mädels!!

   
cheers,    
Gerrit


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Oktober 2001)

Klingt ja ganz cool die Tour... schade dass ich nicht mitkonnte . Naja, irgendwann wird das nochmal was.
Wieviele Mädels hattet ihr eigentlich dabei ???  Ich meine, bei 18 Fahrern...

ciao
Robert


----------



## Bischi (21. Oktober 2001)

..um genau zu sein 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Oktober 2001)

Find ich ja cool... mitgeschleift oder so richtig freewilly


----------



## Bischi (21. Oktober 2001)

um jemanden einfach nur mitzuschleifen find´ ich n Votec C9 ziehmlich übertrieben *grins*

mfg, Bischi



PS:  Der Tourbericht is nun auch online


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Oktober 2001)

Irgendwie ist das ja nochmal der gleiche.... is natürlich trotzdem gut! 
Naja, irgendwie muss es ja doch auch Bikerinnen geben...


----------



## Bischi (21. Oktober 2001)

Der gleiche was ?


----------



## RobBj123 (21. Oktober 2001)

Na der gleiche Tourenbericht. Kriegt man gleich wieder Lust sich aufs Bike zu setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (22. Oktober 2001)

@RobBj123: Klar ist das der gleich Tourbericht, also der hier von mir gepostete, so wie der auf "unserer" Homepage Happy-Trails.

Ausserdem habe ich natürlich den Bericht von Heinz "Hwelau" vom 30.Sept. nur den Gegebenheitem angepasst/modifiziert.
War ja schließlich auch die selbe Tour 

Und trotzdem könnte ich sie immer wieder fahren 

@Gerrit: Hast Du denn die Möglichkeit, die vom GPS aufgezeichnete Tour in eine Karte *hoher* Auflösung zu "layern" damit wir diese ggf. auch zum Download anbieten könnten?


----------



## Pan (22. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Jungs!!

Freut mich, dass es euch so gut gefallen hat!

@Rabbit: Guter Bericht und echt geile Pics, aber....

...warum findet eigentlich die etwas ältere männliche Freiheitsstatue mit dem kleinen Rehpinscher keine Erwähnung?   

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Quen (22. Oktober 2001)

Fand die Tour auch gut, aber es fahren auf jeden Fall zuviele Leute... echt wahnsinn  

Bei so vielen Leuten lohnt es sich ja schon diese in zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen...


----------



## Bischi (22. Oktober 2001)

Racer wie Dich und Schnecken wie mich  

@PAN: Männlich Freiheitsstatue mit Rehpinscher is gut 

Ich denke mal mit 60 Sachen war´s für Harry n bissl riskant die Thöle noch abzulichten *gg*


mfg, Bischi


----------



## chucky (22. Oktober 2001)

... fand ich ehh bissel schwach von Rabbit das er nur Fotos aus den hinteren Reihen gemacht hat  er haette mal lieber bissel mehr gas geben und vorne auch noch paar pics machen sollen *g* 

Und zum Hund kann ich nur sagen das dieser wirklich nen Bild wert gewesen waere 

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Rabbit (22. Oktober 2001)

Hm, macht nur weiter so:

*Zitat von chucky*:
_... fand ich ehh bissel schwach von Rabbit das er nur Fotos aus den hinteren Reihen gemacht hat  er haette mal lieber bissel mehr gas geben und vorne auch noch paar pics machen sollen *g*_

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich die Kamera einem anderen auf's Auge drücken (aber so richtig  ), Dann werden wir ja sehen, wer fit genug ist 

*Zitat von Pan*:
_@Rabbit: Guter Bericht und echt geile Pics, aber.... 
...warum findet eigentlich die etwas ältere männliche Freiheitsstatue mit dem kleinen Rehpinscher keine Erwähnung?_

Stimmt, den habe ich doch glatt vergessen, kannst mal sehen, wie geschockt ich war 
Aber, auf welchem Downhill war denn dieses Hinderniss noch zu umfahren? 

*Zitat von Sebastian*:
_Bei so vielen Leuten lohnt es sich ja schon diese in zwei Gruppen aufzuteilen..._

Der Meinung bin ich auch, aber wer bringt die zweite Kamera mit? 

@PAN: Grillen muß ja nicht gleich jedes mal sein, aber Duschen war schon *FETT*. Kann ich nicht einen Nachschlüssel vom Vereinshaus bekommen? 

Auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0dy (22. Oktober 2001)

Okay, ich gebs ja nur ungern zu, aber ich bin echt zublöd. Das was unter NOCHMAAAAAL steht, sollte eigentlich hier rein   Hab mal wieder die falschen Buttons gedrückt. 

Also machts gut bevor ich noch irgendwie den Server zum abschmieren bringe.

C0dy


----------



## Smalli (23. Oktober 2001)

He Jungs, was fällt Euch ein?! Hab mich so über die Tour gefreut und nun- höre ich da etwa einen spöttischen Unterton heraus? Zugegeben, wir verspäten uns immer etwas, sind halt Langschläfer, aber unsere Info lautete 12.00 Uhr = Treffen und dann gehts bei den Süntelbikern meistens noch nicht los, weil immer noch einer Pumpen, Schrauben oder Pipi muß. 
Schade, dass wir die feudale Grilljause nicht mehr miterleben durften, trotzdem Danke für gute Organisation und prima Fotos.
PS. Ich lass mich gerne mal wieder in den Deister "mitschleifen ".


----------



## Rabbit (23. Oktober 2001)

Hi Smalli,

nimm den Bischi mal nicht so ernst, der fährt doch auch NUR so'n Gay-Bike von Cannondale 

Und was die Verspätung angeht, so wissen wir ja jetzt Bescheid, daß wir den Treffpunkt (Uhrzeit) für euch nun immer etwa 30min. vorher ansetzen 

Und zu guter Letzt: You're welcome  (auch in den Harburger Bergen  ).


----------

